# I am a new member as of today ~



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I am a new member as of today

We have been ttc for 2 years I have PCOS I am 31 DH 31 , 6 cycles clomid one cycle IUI abandoned due to bleeding but turned out to be pg but miscarried March 07. Back on IUI June 07 but failed, went back to clinic to start again yesterday but have 2 follicles (cyst's) left in ovaries 4cm and 3.5 cm so have to wait for next cycle..... very frustrating  

So have to wait till next af (if it comes), I know a lot of people are worse off on this site than me but need some support from people who can understand.

Wishing everyone here lots of luck
Bumby xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

_*hi there Bumby + welcome to FF hunny 

I am sorry your journey so far has not been a good one but you are here now + you have found a great place where everyone will offer support, advice + a shoulder for you anytime they can 

sorry to hear of your loss back in march that must of been so hard  i am not in the same situation as you but i am going to leave you some links to click on  jump right in they dont bite hun  here go's

PCOS thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

IUI board for general chat + info - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Tyring again after loss - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97564.0

boy & girl thread just for fun + get to know others - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

& counties in england, get to know others in your area, local support groups are fantastic heres the nottinghamshire link -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=243.0 

i hope these help + if you get stuck just holla someone will help 

wishing all the best in your journey takecare 

xxx cleg xxx*_


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Bumby* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Bumby, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear about your recent loss. This journey is never easy no matter what stage you are at. You will meet loads of people here who will support you every step of the way.

C~x


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Bumpy

Welcome to FF.  You will receive so much support and make many new friends here - it's truly amazing.  It's helped me no end that's for sure.

Really sorry to read of your loss.  I so hope that you get your dream one day

Sending lots of luck to you both.  I blew you 50 bubbles to send you on your way.

Flamingo
xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Bumby 

A big welcome to Fertility Friends!  I've been using this site for a few months now and it has been a great help talking to others with IF.

You may what to look at the county boards, as I have been able to meet up with a group locally, which has been excellent.  Great way to find out local clinics etc.


Well, I wish you all the best hon and good luck with your next cycle.

        
     

Louj x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun sorry to hear about your loss i just want to welcome you to ff you have found the right place to come for all the help and support you will need
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi le-anne

not sure really what im doing with this message malarky! thanks for replying, gotta wait till march 08 to start ivf (waiting for my free attempt) seems like an eternity. bring it on, thats what i (somewatt foolishly!) say

avon queen
aka caroline


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*Welcome to Fertility Friends 
*







​*FF is a wonderfully supportive place the ladies on here are fab. Infertility is a hard journey and they certainly do make it easier and brighten up the dark times..*

*Just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your journey!*    *Hoping that you have more success on your next IUI hun, I can imagine how frustrating it is when your ready to go,  hopefully the next one will be the one for you *

Bekie


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bumby

Sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle you must be v fed up!  Don't worry I'm sure things will work out ok next month!



Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks so much for your kind messages of support, I have been away for a few days break so not been able to reply till today, I feel better already for your messages and now know where I can come when things get me down...... infertility really is a rollercoaster ride sometimes I am up and then I am down, hopefully I can help others too, so glad I logged in, I'm off to find my way around.

Thanks again to all you lovely ladies, look forward to chatting with you.

Bumby xxxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Bumby you have come to the right place and i'm sorry to read about your loss, you have come to the right place and if you need anything a rant and rave there is always someone here to help xxxxxxxxx good luck on your journey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF  Bumby 
Glad the messages lifted your spirits hun, if you need any help finding your feet just yell!

Wishing you Friendship  &   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Bumpy* am sorry for your sad loss honey  
you will find lots of support on here

the ladies on the trying again after loss board are wonderful 
if you fancy coming along to say hi,

take good care

love and 
Maria Christina xxxx


----------

